# Comfort food for GDII?



## theasxgorilla (24 December 2008)

Those planning to consume chocolate as a comfort food during Great Depression II can expect to pay rising prices for their elixir:



> Cocoa for delivery in May peaked at £1,820 per tonne in London, which was its highest price since October 1985. ...






> "Cocoa is on fire," said Sterling Smith from FuturesOne in Chicago.
> 
> "We have supply concerns continuing. The market is plenty bullish and we have plenty of room to go on the upside," he added.
> 
> There are concerns about falling cocoa production in Africa, while demand for cocoa is holding up much better than other commodities in the downturn.





http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7798696.stm

Any one noticing this at the register yet?


----------



## CAB SAV (24 December 2008)

As Forest Gump said- Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your going to get. Or was he referring to the stock market?


----------



## chops_a_must (24 December 2008)

It's cool.

As a professor once said to me, my chocolate isn't brought about by slavery, it comes from the cadbury plant.


----------

